# Recorriendo México (moderno)



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que edificios tan altos hay en el DF chevere ah, todo lindo y las playas ufff, siempre he querido conocer Cancun me suena me llama mucho la atencion se ve lindo.


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Uhmm?? Este treahd no deberia ir en Foro Ciudades?? o en foro Mexicano?? o me equivoco?....




podria ser, pero yo se los queria compartir a ustedes, tambien cualquier thread del Perú es bienvenido en el foro mexicano, pongan más ya que solo hay uno de Trujillo :cheers: 




Trickmetwice17 said:


> Wau beshas fotos :banana: Yo conozco el DF y me gusto mucho varios edificios que vi  aunk lo malo si es a veces el smog que se acumula horrendamente :tongue3: Pero aun asi tiene un skyline bonito :banana:
> 
> Puerto Vallarta tbn conozco y es lindisisismo  Me gustaron mucho aquellos grandes complejos hoteleros a lo largo de la costa :banana: en especial ese estilo maya Que bien que aun sigan haciendo mas hoteles ahi :banana:


Si, el smog se acumula mucho, para empezar es una ciudad demasiado grande y segundo esta rodeado por un sistema montañoso, asi que todo el smog se acumula y por eso mucha gente cuando llega le sangra la nariz por una combinación de la altura con el smog, es el mismo problema que tiene Santiago de Chile

Puerto Vallarta es muy lindo, a mi me encanta, prefiero Puerto Vallarta y los cabos que Cancún o Acapulco, es más nice y más relajado, ademas de que el pueblito de Puerto Vallarta es muy bonito con todas sus casas blancas y su encantadora iglesia

Sobre el hotel estilo maya me imagino que te refieres al Mayan Palace, son muy bonitos esos hoteles y los hay en varias playas Méxicanas como Puerto Peñasco, Puerto Vallarta, Acapulco, Ixtapa/Zihuatanejo, Los Cabos, Huatulco, Cancún


salu2 Trick, soy mochis_68 de ssl



Exrexnotex said:


> No. Esta bien aca.
> 
> Excelentes fotos ! lo que mas me gusto del DF cuano lo conoci hace 6 anios atras fue la zona de chapultepec. era bien moderna y verde !!


Hahahaha, gracias por defender mi thread  

Chapultepec es muy moderno, pero actualmente hay zonas más modernas como Santa Fe :cheers: 




alezx_nj said:


> Que edificios tan altos hay en el DF chevere ah, todo lindo y las playas ufff, siempre he querido conocer Cancun me suena me llama mucho la atencion se ve lindo.


Cancun es muy bonito, ademas sus aguas color turquesa son de lo pejor y sus playas estan llenas de mujeres :cheers: 

si algun dia llegas a visitar Cancun te recomiendo que tambien visites las ruinas Mayas, Isla mujeres, Cozumel y ya si tienes mucho tiempo podrias visitar Mérida, que es una ciudad con un estilo Frances muy bonita y con un clima muy agradable


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

culiacan


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

*Los Mochis, mi ciudad*


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

Más de mi ciudad


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy interesante, y bonitas ciudades.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

q bonito es Mexico...tiene sus partes feitas obvio pero tiene unos resorts alucinantes....esta bien chevere


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios Bajopotino y franciscodur2003



Veracruz


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

Puebla


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonitos skylines ! Me gusta el del DF como se aglomeran sus edificios. Buen thread estimados amigos de México !


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Espero no te molestes Cañerito. 
Aqui Interlomas una zona bastante moderna de Mexico.


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

^^ No, no me molesta para nada

hiba a poner fotos de otras ciudades pero me voy a esperar unos comentarios más para ponerlas

sobre interlomas es una zona que me gusta mucha, su entorno es muy verde y ademas es una zona que esta creciendo mucho, en unos años más podria ser la mejor zona residencial del DF, si es que no lo es ya

una foto más de interlomas (Huixquilucan)


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

salud por mexico :cheers:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Orale cuate está rete lindo wey !!  que lindo es mexico.

saludos para tu hermosisimo país lleno de cultura, historia y belleza

lindas ciudades. me enamoré de cancun


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Cañerito, un aporte;

*Una fotografía del nuevo sector "Puerta de Hierro", en el Área Metropolitana de Guadalajara, Jalisco. México.*







¡Saludos!


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

^^ buena foto xoceelias

la verdad es que Puerta de Hierro es impresionante y pensar que hace 4, 5 años no existia nada en esa zona, con todos los proyectos que tiene va a quedar increible :banana: :banana: :banana: 


bueno, mejor sigo con el recorrido


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

Leon


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

Hermosillo
























































son muy pequeñas pero no encontre mejores


----------

